# Angeln an der Algarve



## Mick (19. Juli 2003)

Hallo Boardies,

da meine Frau und mein Kleineres Kind die Wärme lieben, geht es dieses Jahr nicht im Sommer nach Norwegen sondern an die Algarve. Da ich dort auch gern angeln möchte, hier nun meine Fragen.
Kennt jemand die Ecke bei Portimao?
Wie und auf was kann man dort Angeln?
Lohnt sich ein Trip mit einem profesionellen Angelboot?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Tschüss, Mick#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2003)

Also, ich war letztes Jahr dort. Wenn du es liebst, auf Kleinstfisch zu angeln, kann man sicher in Häfen und von Molen etwas rumstippen. War aber selbst meinen Kindern zu blöd.
Die "professionellen" Angelboote unterscheiden sich nach meiner Beobachtung in drei Gruppen: Kutter, die mehr als Gemeinschaftserlebnis Angeln mit Grillen und incl. Leihgerät anbieten. Das anglerische Erlebnis ist gering. Manchmal ein paar
Geiß- oder Streifenbrassen. Pfünder sind schon groß.
Dann die sog. "Big Game Boote". Diese Bieten für relativ geringe
Preise Erfolgsbilder an. Hab bei denen aber noch nie richtige Fische gesehen. In Portimao gibts dann noch echte Big Game Boot - zu echten Big Game Preisen. Diese Boote kosten dann ca, 1000 Euro Tagescharter.
Mein Tip: Genieße die Sonne, kauf dir mal nen schönen Robalo und Vino Verde - aber vergiß die Angelei. Die Meeresangelei beginnt eigentlich am Süd-Westkap in Richtung Norden!


----------



## Mühle (20. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich war letztes Jahr im Oktober dort, habe dort aber nur wenig geangelt. Versuche mit gemieteten Angebooten waren aus finanziellen Gründen für mich nicht drin.
Habe daher von Felsen mit Pose und Brot an kleinsten Haken geangelt. Keine besondere Angelei, aber doch ein angenehmer Zeitvertreib, wenn man einige Getränke und Personen seiner Wahl zur Hand hat.
Man fängt in relativ kurzer Zeit relativ viel, allerdings waren die Fische, die ich fing, sehr klein (bis 15 cm). Ab und an vielleicht auch mal ein kleiner Wolfsbarsch.

In jedem Fall ist es landschaftlich traumhaft an der ALgarve. Da macht es nicht viel aus, dass anglerisch nicht sooo viel los ist. 

Viel Spaß! Gruß Mühle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. Juli 2003)

Ich war 1991 an der Algarve. Von der Landschaft her ein Traum, echt Spitze, geangelt habe ich nicht. Erstens hatte ich kein Gerät dabei und zweitens war so wie Dolfin sagt, die Preise der Big Game Boote (waren damals Holländer) waren Utopisch. 
Die Einheimischen haben eine sehr ungewöhnliche Art zu angeln, die sitzen auf den Felsen, also richtig hoch, und angeln dann genau an den Klippen. Der Abstand zwischen Angler und Wasseroberfläche ist dann gleich mal 100m. Wenn ich es nicht selber gesehen hätte würde ich es nicht glauben.

Also leg dich lieber an den Strand oder genieße die schöne Landschaft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. Juli 2003)

Habe gerade mal etwas gestöbert und das Bild gefunden das ich damals von soeinem Angler gemacht habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. Juli 2003)

Habs nochmal vergrößert, da sieht man dann besser das dort auch wirklich geangelt wird.


----------



## Mühle (20. Juli 2003)

Jo, Stuffel, das habe ich da auch oft gesehen. Für mich wäre das nichts. Ich habe mich nur auf Felsen bewegt, deren Höhe die 5 Meter nicht überschritt. 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (20. Juli 2003)

und wie kriegen die den fisch hoch, wenn es mal was dickeres ist?


----------



## heinrich (20. Juli 2003)

Hallo
ich war vor ein paar jahren an der Algarve  westlich von Portimao
in prai de Rocha hab dort einen Portugisischen angler kenngelernt
Der angelte nachts in der nähe von Felsen am Sanstrand auf Conger.
Bei Ebbe wurde eine Spur von Sardinen/Sand Brei vergraben,und bei
steigendem Wasser auf dieser Linie geangelt
Als Köder Tintenfisch/Sardinenfetzen wir haben vier kleine Conger
gefangen.
Gruß Heinrich


----------



## 4zap (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stuffel _
> *Habe gerade mal etwas gestöbert und das Bild gefunden das ich damals von soeinem Angler gemacht habe. *



genauso hab ich letztes Jahr da auch gesessen. In Schwindeleregender Höhe an der Klippe. Wollt gar nicht runterschauen, weil einem dann schlecht wird. Alle paar Wochen verschwindet da auch einer, weil die Portugiesen immer literweise Vino Tinto dabei saufen. Fisch ist da sehr klein, aber die Portugiesen verarbeiten auch den kleinsten Fisch zu Suppe. Fazit: Durch den ständigen Kinderfischmord sind die Populationen alle sehr jung und die Fische wachsen nicht richtig ab.

Aber hab ne nette Angelstelle in der Nähe von Aljezur entdeckt. Lohnt aber nur nachts bei Ebbe. Dann fallen die Sar's ein (Ich glaub die heissen hier Doraden) und schmecken sehr lecker vom Grill. Aber die benutzen da einen Trick! Sardinenfilets am Haken umwickelt mit Silikonschnur, das sonst die Sardine beim Auswerfen nen Abgang macht. Die Silikonschnur kriegst du nur dort im Angelladen. und benutze kleine Haken!


Wie kriegen die den Fisch hoch? Mit viel Kurbeln und ner 60er Schnur. 

aber nochnmal fahr ich da nicht mit Angel hin. Die Angeler hinterlassen an den Angelstellen Unmengen von Müll. Auf den Klippen liegt nur Schnur und Mist rum. Echt eklig.


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (21. Juli 2003)

danke für die info mit dem fischehochkriegen


----------



## Toddi (21. Juli 2003)

Meiner Meinung nach hast du am Algarve (heisst nämlich ohne zu sehr klugscheissern zu wollen "der Algarve") nur dann eine Chance auf richtigen Fisch, wenn du vor Ort Einheimische mit Boot kennst, die selbst auch fischen. Es gibt schon die Möglichkeit auf Doraden, Wolfsbarsch und sogar Thunfische, aber die Gewässer dort sind potentiell so überfischt, dass du als "Sportangler" fast ohne Chance im Meer bist. An der Atlantikküste wird auch viel mit Harpune beim Schnorcheln "geangelt".
Mein persönlicher Tip wäre: Versuch es mal an einem Baragem, einem der im Hinterland vorhandenen Stauseen. Schwarzbarsch soll toll abgehen.
Den Umweltaspekt kann ich nur bestätigen. Meine Frau ist Portugiesin und sagt selbst, dass Umweltbewusstsein bei ihren Landsleuten quasi nicht existiert. Aber .... andere Länder, andere Sitten...!

Gruß, Toddi:g :g :g


----------



## Tiffy (27. Juli 2003)

Moin Mick,

vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich. Sind so ca. 50 Km von Dir aus bis dahin. Eventuell machst Du ja auch mal einen Tagestripp nach Sagres und kannst mal gucken was sich dahinter verbirgt. Will nämlich evt. auch mal nach die Portugalen 

http://www.travel-portugal.com/fishingger.asp


----------



## Mick (27. Juli 2003)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Info's#6 
Es sieht ja wohl doch nicht so vielverspechend aus, versuchen werde ich es trotzdem. Wohl kaum von den Klippen, aber vielleicht geht es ja auch irgendwo von unten.#: 
Schorsch hat mir telefonisch ein paar gute Tipps gegeben, mal sehen was geht. Es soll ja auch Urlaub und kein Stress sein:g 
Tiffy, mal sehen ob wir nach Sagres kommen, dann werde ich mal schauen ob es den Bootscharter gibt.
Nächste Woche gehts los, ich werde Euch mal berichten wie es war#x 

Tschüss, Mick#h


----------



## Mick (11. September 2003)

Hallo Boardies,

nun bin ich zwar schon 2 Wochen zurueck aus Portugal, musste aber leider von meiner Firma gleich wieder auf Montage.
Portugal/Algarve war leider dieses Jahr nicht nur sehr warm (38°C), wir lagen auch volle 5 Tage im Rauch der Waldbrände:e .
Im Hotel hat man uns gesagt, ca. 50 Personen waren bis dahin wegen Brandstiftung festgenommen worden. Zum Glück funktionierte die neue Algarve-Autobahn auch als Brandstopper, grosse Flächen waren von Norden herunter bis an die Autobahn abgebrannt.
Nun zum Fischen, vom Ufer aus habe ich ein paar kleinere Barsche/brassen gefangen, die haben mir die Portugiesen dankend abgenommen. An der Praia da Luz, westlich von Lagos hatte ich mehrere Hornhechte bis 60cm dran, die wollte aber keiner haben. Mit meinem Sohn sind wir dann an einem Sonnabend zum Kutterangeln raus, 30 Euro mit Mittag+Wein/Cola. Die gegrillten Sardinen waren super und der Wein war auch ok. Gefangen haben wir beide einige Makrelen, war ok aber nicht übermässig zufriedenstellend. Die anderen Angler an Board hatten auch Makrelen, einer einen mittleren Tintenfisch und auch ein paar mittlere Wrackbarsche waren dabei.
Leider hatte sich damit die Vorhersage wegen wenig und kleinen Fischen bestätigt. Wir hätten auch zum Big Game Fischen fahren können, da hat uns aber ein einheimischer Angler (konnte sehr gut englisch) gewarnt. Er sagte uns, da werden höchstens Mini-Haie gefangen und dies bei 40 - 80 Euro pro Person. Es gab natürlich auch noch eine Luxusvariante mit mehreren 100 Euro.
Also Angeln war nicht so besonders, Land und Leute waren gut. Wir waren auch einen Tag in Sevilla, trotz 43°C war es die Fahrt wert. Noch ein Tipp, wir sind einmal an der Westküste baden gewesen, sehr schöne Landschaft dort. Das Problem war nur die Wassertemperatur, ca. 13°C, lang haben wir es nicht ausgehalten, trotz 38°C an der Luft. Für einen Badeurlaub ist die Westküste denkbar ungeeignet.
Naja, und nun hat uns Deutschlands Herbst wieder eingeholt.
Petri Heil,

euer Mick#h


----------

